# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  مشکلات یک پشت کنکوری

## poker_ch

سلام به کسایی که این پستو میخونن و یه خسته نباشید به قربانیان کنکور ۹۹
یه سوال داشتم از دوستان عزیز پشت کنکوری، اونم اینه که مشکلاتی که یه پشت کنکوری باهاش دست و پنجه نرم میکنه شامل چه چیزایی میشه؟ و راهکار های پیشنهادیشون چیه؟
امسال اولین سالی بود که کنکور میدادم. و خوب میتونم بگم توی اختصاصیا اکثرا چه آزمون های آزمایشی یا کنکور های سال قبل پایین ترین درصدم ۷۰ بود. اما از اون طرف عمومی ها رو کم میزدم. کنکور امسال هم که خودتون حتما در جریانید دیگه... فکر کنم واسه سال بعد موندگارم. امکان داره این شرایط باعث بشه احساس کاذب دونستن همه چی سراغم بیاد؟ دو هفته آخر مونده به کنکور مطمئن بودم همه چیو بلدم اما سر کنکور روی بعضی سوالا مغزم ارور میداد. 
 اوایل حتی تصور پشت کنکور موندن و تحمل همه ی این اعصاب خورد کنیا و خوندن دوباره درسای تکراری و ... واسم عذاب آور بود، اما الان پذیرفتم. میخوام بدونم سالی که قراره پشت کنکور بمونم چه مشکلاتی پیش رومه و چجوری باید باهاشون کنار بیام؟ ممنون از کمکتون.

----------


## MZ.amirian79

سلام
اول از همه براي يك فرد تجربي خيلي طبيعيه كه كارش به سال دوم بكشه و سال اول قبول نشه پس زياد نگران نباش كه واي چرا سال اول قبول نشدم و اين جور چيزا 
دوم امسال اصلا به حرف هاي ديگران گوش نكنيد كه مثلا اگه امسال نشدي برو سال بعد يا امسال هم قبول نميشي و اينطور حرف ها و سعي كن تاثير پذيري اين حرف ها رو به صفر بكشوني و توجه نكني
سوم امسال ممكنه خسته بشي وسطاش برخلاف سال پيش كه انگيزه داشتي و خودت اماده كن هر موقع احساس خستگي داشتي استراحت كن براي يك يا دو روز و خوش بگذرون و به ايندت فكر كن تا روحيه بگيري 
چهارم برو سراغ درس هايي كه ضعيفي و خيلي روشون مانور بده اونايي كه قوي فقط تست بزن يا مرور
من پيشنهادم به شما اينه كه با توجه به اينكه درس ها رو تقريبا بستي سعي كن با برنامه ريزيت تا بهمن يا دي كامل كتب رو همراه با تست و مرور زياد ببندي و تموم شه و از اون موقع به بعد فقط تست بزن و اگه اشتباه داشتي تحليل كن

----------


## Mohamad_R

> سلام به کسایی که این پستو میخونن و یه خسته نباشید به قربانیان کنکور ۹۹
> یه سوال داشتم از دوستان عزیز پشت کنکوری، اونم اینه که مشکلاتی که یه پشت کنکوری باهاش دست و پنجه نرم میکنه شامل چه چیزایی میشه؟ و راهکار های پیشنهادیشون چیه؟
> امسال اولین سالی بود که کنکور میدادم. و خوب میتونم بگم توی اختصاصیا اکثرا چه آزمون های آزمایشی یا کنکور های سال قبل پایین ترین درصدم ۷۰ بود. اما از اون طرف عمومی ها رو کم میزدم. کنکور امسال هم که خودتون حتما در جریانید دیگه... فکر کنم واسه سال بعد موندگارم. امکان داره این شرایط باعث بشه احساس کاذب دونستن همه چی سراغم بیاد؟ دو هفته آخر مونده به کنکور مطمئن بودم همه چیو بلدم اما سر کنکور روی بعضی سوالا مغزم ارور میداد. 
>  اوایل حتی تصور پشت کنکور موندن و تحمل همه ی این اعصاب خورد کنیا و خوندن دوباره درسای تکراری و ... واسم عذاب آور بود، اما الان پذیرفتم. میخوام بدونم سالی که قراره پشت کنکور بمونم چه مشکلاتی پیش رومه و چجوری باید باهاشون کنار بیام؟ ممنون از کمکتون.




از اطلاعات تاپیک من هم میتونید استفاده کنید :  _عوارض حاد پشت کنکوری_

----------


## anis79

پشت کنکور موندن کار سختی نیس نمیدونم چرا بعضیا خیلی گندش میکنن( در واقع بعضیا پشت کنکور همون رویه نخوندن سال قبل رو در پیش میگیرن و فقط وقت تلف میکنن )
بهتر که مدرسه نیس چه بهتر که یک تعدادی از دوستای مدرسه رو‌ نمی بینی چه قدر خوب که تایم بیشتری برای خوندن در خونه یا کتابخونه داری چه عالی که درگیر امتحانای مدرسه نیستی و چه خوب که سطح صفر نیستی و یک چیزایی بلدی یکبار تجربه خوندن داری

یک  پشت کنکوری خوب خیلی زود خودشو جمع و جور میکنه از ادمای سمی دوری میکنه کاری به حرف هیچ احدی نداره یک برنامه خوب و خفن میریزه یا مشاور میگیره شروع میکنه به خوندن شب زود میخوابه و صبح زود بیدار میشه تست زیاد میزنه مفهومی میخونه
بهتره اهل دوست بازی و رفیق بازی نباشی( سخته تنها بودن حالا هرجور خودت راحتی من سیمکارتمو عوض کردم حتی به خانوادم ندادم گفتم گوشیم خاموشه  :Yahoo (20):   ولی خوب روشن بود یکی دو نفر شمارمو داشتن سیمکارتت هم عوض کنی خوبه از یک سری ادم راحت میشی نه پیامی نه زنگی ازشون‌ نمی بینی)

یک جا گفتی سر کنکور مطالب رو به خاطر نیووردی مال کم تسلطیه یا ازمون کم زدی یا کلا تست کم زدی
نذار عمومی هات ضعیف بمونه هر روز دو تا عمومی بخون عربی و ادبیاتت رو خیلی تقویت کن 
کلا سعی کن برنامه متنوعی داشته باشی روزی سه یا چهار اختصاصی و دو عمومی با تعداد تست بالا

----------


## .yalda.

> سلام به کسایی که این پستو میخونن و یه خسته نباشید به قربانیان کنکور ۹۹
> یه سوال داشتم از دوستان عزیز پشت کنکوری، اونم اینه که مشکلاتی که یه پشت کنکوری باهاش دست و پنجه نرم میکنه شامل چه چیزایی میشه؟ و راهکار های پیشنهادیشون چیه؟
> امسال اولین سالی بود که کنکور میدادم. و خوب میتونم بگم توی اختصاصیا اکثرا چه آزمون های آزمایشی یا کنکور های سال قبل پایین ترین درصدم ۷۰ بود. اما از اون طرف عمومی ها رو کم میزدم. کنکور امسال هم که خودتون حتما در جریانید دیگه... فکر کنم واسه سال بعد موندگارم. امکان داره این شرایط باعث بشه احساس کاذب دونستن همه چی سراغم بیاد؟ دو هفته آخر مونده به کنکور مطمئن بودم همه چیو بلدم اما سر کنکور روی بعضی سوالا مغزم ارور میداد. 
>  اوایل حتی تصور پشت کنکور موندن و تحمل همه ی این اعصاب خورد کنیا و خوندن دوباره درسای تکراری و ... واسم عذاب آور بود، اما الان پذیرفتم. میخوام بدونم سالی که قراره پشت کنکور بمونم چه مشکلاتی پیش رومه و چجوری باید باهاشون کنار بیام؟ ممنون از کمکتون.


سلام.سلامت باشی دوست عزیز :Yahoo (1): 
برای پشت کنکور موندن باید یه انگیزه ی خیلی قوی داشته باشی .ممکنه بارها دوستاتو و همسن هاتو ببینی و حسرت بخوری که این قسمتش خیلی دردآوره :Yahoo (2): 
آره حس همه چیز رو دونستن سراغت میاد ولی نباید کلا کتابارو کنار بذاری و فقط آزمون بزنی یکی از دلایلش اینه که نظام جدید همون طور که از اسمش پیداس جدیده و هرسال تغییراتی داره که ممکنه سر کنکور کار دستت بده.
در طول سال کنکور سعی کن کاملاااااااا از فضای مجازی دوری کنی چون فکرت مشغول میشه آهنگ هم اصلا گوش نکن حتی تو استراحت شاید بگی نه فکرم مشغول نمیشه ولی همین که میای درس بخونی یه تیکه از اون آهنگ هی تو ذهنت تکرار میشه و اعصابت خرد میشه.
ممکنه خونوادت مثل سال قبل باهات رفتار نکنن و سرخورده بشی ولی مدام به خودت تلقین کن که این مشکلات میگذره و بالاخره ارزش واقعی ت مشخص میشه.
حتما در طول هفته برای ورزش وقت بذار تا شکل و هیکلت حفظ بشه و بعد کنکور مجبور نشی رژیم بگیری :Yahoo (1): 
اصلا از وقت خواب و غذا برای درس نزن تو کلی وقت داری :Yahoo (1): 
یادت باشه که امسال که فارغ التحصیلی از کلی از رقبایی که امسال تازه کنکور اولشون هست جلوتری چون خودت درجریانی که آموزش مجازی چی به سر آدم میاره :Yahoo (21): 
ایشالا امسال همونی بشه که میخوای ولی اگه خدای نکرده نشد بازم میگم یادت باشه سالی که پشت کنکور میمونی با تموم سختی هاش میگذره و تموم میشه :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Alirezaaaaa

> پشت کنکور موندن کار سختی نیس نمیدونم چرا بعضیا خیلی گندش میکنن( در واقع بعضیا پشت کنکور همون رویه نخوندن سال قبل رو در پیش میگیرن و فقط وقت تلف میکنن )
> بهتر که مدرسه نیس چه بهتر که یک تعدادی از دوستای مدرسه رو‌ نمی بینی چه قدر خوب که تایم بیشتری برای خوندن در خونه یا کتابخونه داری چه عالی که درگیر امتحانای مدرسه نیستی و چه خوب که سطح صفر نیستی و یک چیزایی بلدی یکبار تجربه خوندن داری
> 
> یک  پشت کنکوری خوب خیلی زود خودشو جمع و جور میکنه از ادمای سمی دوری میکنه کاری به حرف هیچ احدی نداره یک برنامه خوب و خفن میریزه یا مشاور میگیره شروع میکنه به خوندن شب زود میخوابه و صبح زود بیدار میشه تست زیاد میزنه مفهومی میخونه
> بهتره اهل دوست بازی و رفیق بازی نباشی( سخته تنها بودن حالا هرجور خودت راحتی من سیمکارتمو عوض کردم حتی به خانوادم ندادم گفتم گوشیم خاموشه   ولی خوب روشن بود یکی دو نفر شمارمو داشتن سیمکارتت هم عوض کنی خوبه از یک سری ادم راحت میشی نه پیامی نه زنگی ازشون‌ نمی بینی)
> 
> یک جا گفتی سر کنکور مطالب رو به خاطر نیووردی مال کم تسلطیه یا ازمون کم زدی یا کلا تست کم زدی
> نذار عمومی هات ضعیف بمونه هر روز دو تا عمومی بخون عربی و ادبیاتت رو خیلی تقویت کن 
> کلا سعی کن برنامه متنوعی داشته باشی روزی سه یا چهار اختصاصی و دو عمومی با تعداد تست بالا


بله شما بگید واسه ی یه دختر چی سخت هست!، دختر چه قبول بشه چه نشه قراره تو خونه بمونه(حالا اونور تو خوابگاه) فرقی نداره، قرار نیست برای داشتن یه زندگی خوب دائما استرس بکشه، تحت فشار روحی و روانی و فیزیکی باشه، یا اگه عاشق شد خودشو به آب و آتیش بزنه و آخرش هم معلوم نیست سرنوشت چجور میخواد دهنشو سرویس کنه، یا میره دانشگاه، یا پشت آیینه، تا به موفقیت برسه :Yahoo (106): 
البته شایدم منظورتون صرفا هم جنسهاتون بودن

----------


## Alirezaaaaa

> سلام به کسایی که این پستو میخونن و یه خسته نباشید به قربانیان کنکور ۹۹
> یه سوال داشتم از دوستان عزیز پشت کنکوری، اونم اینه که مشکلاتی که یه پشت کنکوری باهاش دست و پنجه نرم میکنه شامل چه چیزایی میشه؟ و راهکار های پیشنهادیشون چیه؟
> امسال اولین سالی بود که کنکور میدادم. و خوب میتونم بگم توی اختصاصیا اکثرا چه آزمون های آزمایشی یا کنکور های سال قبل پایین ترین درصدم ۷۰ بود. اما از اون طرف عمومی ها رو کم میزدم. کنکور امسال هم که خودتون حتما در جریانید دیگه... فکر کنم واسه سال بعد موندگارم. امکان داره این شرایط باعث بشه احساس کاذب دونستن همه چی سراغم بیاد؟ دو هفته آخر مونده به کنکور مطمئن بودم همه چیو بلدم اما سر کنکور روی بعضی سوالا مغزم ارور میداد. 
>  اوایل حتی تصور پشت کنکور موندن و تحمل همه ی این اعصاب خورد کنیا و خوندن دوباره درسای تکراری و ... واسم عذاب آور بود، اما الان پذیرفتم. میخوام بدونم سالی که قراره پشت کنکور بمونم چه مشکلاتی پیش رومه و چجوری باید باهاشون کنار بیام؟ ممنون از کمکتون.


صرفا کسی پشت کنکور موفق میشه که سال قبلش هم خوب خونده باشه، که شما هم از این دسته هستید، من پشت کنکور مونده بودم فک فامیل حرفهای مختلفی میزدن، فلانی هم پشت کنکور موند ولی هیچی قبول نشد، پشت کنکور بمونی رتبه ت بدتر میشه . . . کلا برای موفقیت باید به حرف کسی اهمیت ندید، حتی پدر و مادر، پدر و مادرها خوبی فرزنداشونو میخوان ولی راه و رسم موفقیت رو اغلب نمیدونن چون خودشون از اون دسته نبودن
موفق باشید
کسی که زحمت بکشه شک نکنید حقش رو میگیره

----------


## poker_ch

> بله شما بگید واسه ی یه دختر چی سخت هست!، دختر چه قبول بشه چه نشه قراره تو خونه بمونه(حالا اونور تو خوابگاه) فرقی نداره، قرار نیست برای داشتن یه زندگی خوب دائما استرس بکشه، تحت فشار روحی و روانی و فیزیکی باشه، یا اگه عاشق شد خودشو به آب و آتیش بزنه و آخرش هم معلوم نیست سرنوشت چجور میخواد دهنشو سرویس کنه، یا میره دانشگاه، یا پشت آیینه، تا به موفقیت برسه
> البته شایدم منظورتون صرفا هم جنسهاتون بودن


ااول: با کمال احترام نظر شما اسپم محسوب میشه و ربطی به سوال من نداره
دوم: چیزی که گفتین مال ده سال پیشه که مرد نون آور خونه بود زن بشور و بساب میکرد. الان چه بسا فشار روانی روی دخترها خیلی خیلی بیشتر از پسرها باشه. کلا اگه تو یه خانواده ای درس و تحصیلات واسشون مهم باشه، روی دوش فرزند، چه دختر یا پسر خواه نا خواه وظیفه ی تحصیلات عالی قرار میگیره. توی خانواده ما به کسی که کار درست و حسابی نداره، چه مرد و چه زن، نگاه بدی میشه و مثل بقیه افراد که حالا توی هر شغلی به درآمد و موفقیت رسیدن، باهاش برخورد نمیکنن یا کسی که سال اول رتبه ی خوبی نیاره، هر چند سال دوم جبران کنه، بهش کلی تیکه و کنایه انداخته میشه. حالا شاید بعضی ها از جمله شما تفکراتشون مال ده سال پیش باشه ( که مطمئنم اون موقع هم روی دخترها همچین فشاری بوده.) که بازهم شامل کل جامعه نمیشه.

----------


## poker_ch

> صرفا کسی پشت کنکور موفق میشه که سال قبلش هم خوب خونده باشه، که شما هم از این دسته هستید، من پشت کنکور مونده بودم فک فامیل حرفهای مختلفی میزدن، فلانی هم پشت کنکور موند ولی هیچی قبول نشد، پشت کنکور بمونی رتبه ت بدتر میشه . . . کلا برای موفقیت باید به حرف کسی اهمیت ندید، حتی پدر و مادر، پدر و مادرها خوبی فرزنداشونو میخوان ولی راه و رسم موفقیت رو اغلب نمیدونن چون خودشون از اون دسته نبودن
> موفق باشید
> کسی که زحمت بکشه شک نکنید حقش رو میگیره


دقیقا وقتی من هم حرف پشت کنکور رو به میون میارم میگن تضمینی نیست سال بعد قبول شی و اینا. حالا معلوم نیست امسال چیا بگن. ممنون، سعیمو میکنم اهمیت ندم

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> سلام به کسایی که این پستو میخونن و یه خسته نباشید به قربانیان کنکور ۹۹
> یه سوال داشتم از دوستان عزیز پشت کنکوری، اونم اینه که مشکلاتی که یه پشت کنکوری باهاش دست و پنجه نرم میکنه شامل چه چیزایی میشه؟ و راهکار های پیشنهادیشون چیه؟
> امسال اولین سالی بود که کنکور میدادم. و خوب میتونم بگم توی اختصاصیا اکثرا چه آزمون های آزمایشی یا کنکور های سال قبل پایین ترین درصدم ۷۰ بود. اما از اون طرف عمومی ها رو کم میزدم. کنکور امسال هم که خودتون حتما در جریانید دیگه... فکر کنم واسه سال بعد موندگارم. امکان داره این شرایط باعث بشه احساس کاذب دونستن همه چی سراغم بیاد؟ دو هفته آخر مونده به کنکور مطمئن بودم همه چیو بلدم اما سر کنکور روی بعضی سوالا مغزم ارور میداد. 
>  اوایل حتی تصور پشت کنکور موندن و تحمل همه ی این اعصاب خورد کنیا و خوندن دوباره درسای تکراری و ... واسم عذاب آور بود، اما الان پذیرفتم. میخوام بدونم سالی که قراره پشت کنکور بمونم چه مشکلاتی پیش رومه و چجوری باید باهاشون کنار بیام؟ ممنون از کمکتون.


سال قبل وقتی برای اولین بار به خانواده گفتم میخوام پشت کنکور بمونم پدرم برگشت بهم گفت چه تضمینی وجود داره که سال بعد نتیجه خوبی بگیری؟؟؟
بهش گفتم من هیچ تضمینی درمورد نتیجه کنکور نمیکنم ولی یک چیز رو تضمین خواهم کرد اینکه جانزنم و تمام تلاشم رو بکنم.
یه نصیحت کلی به همه بچه هایی که میخوان پشت کنکور بمونن ...به اینکه قراره سال بعد چه نتیجه ای بگیرید فکر نکنید فقط مشغول عمل کردن وتلاش بشید
مشکلات رایج یه پشت کنکوری که باهاشون مواجه میشه:
_مطالعه سینوسی و نداشتن استمرار
_مقایسه خودش با بچه هایی که سال قبل قبول شدن
_خستگی و تکراری شدن زندگی
_طعنه ها وکنایه های آشنایان
_بیشتر شدن زمان اطلافی
_بی معنی شدن هدف در اواسط و اواخر کنکور
_تکرار اشتباهات و رفتارهای غلط سال قبل و عدم رفع این اشتباهات

همشیه بچه های خوب ومتوسط فکر میکنن با پشت کنکور موندن قراره زمان وتایم آزاد زیادی داشته باشن و حجم مطالعه شون قراره خیلی بالا بره...ولی همچین چیزی قرار نیست رخ بده اصلن فلسفه ی پشت کنکور موندن باری این دسته از بچه ها بیشتر درس خوندن نیست بلکه درست تر مطالعه کردنه
اگه قرار باشه پشت کنکور بمونید ودوباره کارای سال قبل رو بکنید پس سال بعد دربهترین حالت رتبه قبلی رو به دست میارین

اولین و مهمترین کاری که یه پشت کنکوری باید انجام بده = انجام یک انقلاب درونی
اگه قراره پشت کنکور بمونی اول برو سراغ خودشناسی ای که طبق شکست قبلی به دست اوردی...اشتباهاتت که باعث شد شکست بخوری یادداشت کن ...راه درست رو کشف کن...بعد اقدام کن و مسیر رو آغاز کن

مهم ترین رقیب یه پشت کنکوری = خودش
مهم ترین عامل شکست یا پیروزی یه پشت کنکوری = خودشه

خود قبلی ات رو آنالیز کن بعد بکشش حالا دوباره متولد شو و شروع کن به درخشیدن

----------


## Aryan-

> سلام به کسایی که این پستو میخونن و یه خسته نباشید به قربانیان کنکور ۹۹
> یه سوال داشتم از دوستان عزیز پشت کنکوری، اونم اینه که مشکلاتی که یه پشت کنکوری باهاش دست و پنجه نرم میکنه شامل چه چیزایی میشه؟ و راهکار های پیشنهادیشون چیه؟
> امسال اولین سالی بود که کنکور میدادم. و خوب میتونم بگم توی اختصاصیا اکثرا چه آزمون های آزمایشی یا کنکور های سال قبل پایین ترین درصدم ۷۰ بود. اما از اون طرف عمومی ها رو کم میزدم. کنکور امسال هم که خودتون حتما در جریانید دیگه... فکر کنم واسه سال بعد موندگارم. امکان داره این شرایط باعث بشه احساس کاذب دونستن همه چی سراغم بیاد؟ دو هفته آخر مونده به کنکور مطمئن بودم همه چیو بلدم اما سر کنکور روی بعضی سوالا مغزم ارور میداد. 
>  اوایل حتی تصور پشت کنکور موندن و تحمل همه ی این اعصاب خورد کنیا و خوندن دوباره درسای تکراری و ... واسم عذاب آور بود، اما الان پذیرفتم. میخوام بدونم سالی که قراره پشت کنکور بمونم چه مشکلاتی پیش رومه و چجوری باید باهاشون کنار بیام؟ ممنون از کمکتون.


سلام و عرض ادب

دوست گرامي بعنوان مشاور خيلي خلاصه به شما جواب مي دم چون فكر مي كنم بيشتر حرف ها رو دوستان به شما زده باشند.

بنظر من تا 70 درصد قضيه برمي گرده به نحوه برخورد خانواده و 30 درصد هم تلاش و پشتكار فراوان شما هست. (خانواده نقش انگيزشي بسيار زيادي داره و اگر همراهي نكنن بسيار مخرب)

بچه هاي رشته تجربي خيلي پيش اومده كه بار دوم كنكور بدن و اصلا قضيه عجيبي نيست.

موفق باشيد.

----------


## meghdad

> سال قبل وقتی برای اولین بار به خانواده گفتم میخوام پشت کنکور بمونم پدرم برگشت بهم گفت چه تضمینی وجود داره که سال بعد نتیجه خوبی بگیری؟؟؟
> بهش گفتم من هیچ تضمینی درمورد نتیجه کنکور نمیکنم ولی یک چیز رو تضمین خواهم کرد اینکه جانزنم و تمام تلاشم رو بکنم.
> یه نصیحت کلی به همه بچه هایی که میخوان پشت کنکور بمونن ...به اینکه قراره سال بعد چه نتیجه ای بگیرید فکر نکنید فقط مشغول عمل کردن وتلاش بشید
> مشکلات رایج یه پشت کنکوری که باهاشون مواجه میشه:
> _مطالعه سینوسی و نداشتن استمرار
> _مقایسه خودش با بچه هایی که سال قبل قبول شدن
> _خستگی و تکراری شدن زندگی
> _طعنه ها وکنایه های آشنایان
> _بیشتر شدن زمان اطلافی
> ...


بهترین حرفها مرسی داداش عالی بود امیدوارم دوستان با دقت متنت رو بخونن درس عبرت بگیرن

----------

